# RECOVERY after 9 months + advices!!



## Davidishere (Nov 3, 2017)

You prolly remember i was lurking here all the time, now i even forgot about this forum, life is great again and actually is the same that it has been before that stupid fake weed crap.

My advices for you, the best advice that has basically cured me over time is: ACCEPT YOUR ILLNESS, DON'T FIGHT IT, TRY TO SEE IT AS A STAGE IN YOUR LIFE, TRY TO AVOID STRESS, DRINK PLENTY OF WATER, TRY TO DO EXERCISES, DO WHAT U LIKE THE MOST (i spent most of my time playing videogames), HANG OUT WITH PEOPLE THAT MAKE YOU HAPPY, FUCK THE WORLD, DON'T CARE ABOUT WHAT OTHERS SAY OR THINK.

I KNOW ITS EASY TO SAY BUT I WAS SO ANXIOUS I COULD BARELY TALK TO MY PARENTS.

i was so full of energy and life but after that joint i felt soooo bad, i was anxious all the time, i didnt go to university anymore, i was just staying in house and doing nothing.

The thing that has delayed my recovery so much is that I was doing everything in order to get rid of the illness, but in reality all you do is amplify it.

the moment you stop giving a fuck about it and accept it, you'll suddently feel a difference in the next week.

DRINK WATER, TAKE MAGNESIUM, TAKE b-12 complex SUBLINGUAL, try to stay away from Benzos but only take them if it's really needed ! I took bezos in the first 1-2 weeks to relieve the severe anxiety symptoms but nothing more! They might be temporary relief but they cause more harm than good in the long run, and trust me, you don't want to go thorugh a benzo addiction! wear sunglasses like a boss, be positive, think about it as a stage in your life.

ACCEPTANCE IS THE ANSWER. Share with your family if you think it can help you. I kept it inside myself because I didn't want to scare them.

I have won this battle by myself. I have tried some therapy in the beginning but it's just a waste of MONEY and TIME, because doctors don't know much about it and all they do is make you FOCUS on it.

YOU HAVE TO NOT FOCUS ON IT. TRUST ME PLEASE!

I have tried meditation and stuff but it didnt work it simply made me focus more on it.

To be honest I think Dota2 helped me so much with this because I have focused in becoming better in the game and I simply forgot about DP DR ! I went in top 0.5% players in the world, so maybe u can make an idea how much i have played it in this time. JUST FIND YOUR PASSION! IT COULD BE GYM, RIDING YOUR BIKE FOR MILES, HANGING WITH YOUR GIRLFRIEND, ANYTHING. I PROMISE THERE IS HOPE. I thought that my life is destroyed and i cannot make it, i used to look on my old pictures and cry.

it was painful. i was sitting in the bathroom and crying when my family was having dinner.

But after you recover you will appreciate life way more than now.

I WISH YOU THE BEST OF LUCK, PLEASE LEAVE ME ANY MESSAGES AND I WILL TRY TO ANSWER THEM FROM TIME TO TIME.

if there is anyone here playing dota 2 on steam hit me up 166784627 (this is my ID in game) and we can play together and forget about this shit disease.

Peace and stay humble my friends.

And remember, do what you love, no matter what


----------



## Chava22611 (May 19, 2018)

Congrats men that's awesome to hear, quick question did you had setbacks or bad days on your way to recovery?


----------



## Davidishere (Nov 3, 2017)

Chava22611 said:


> Congrats men that's awesome to hear, quick question did you had setbacks or bad days on your way to recovery?


Yes I did have setbacks but seeing that there can be improvements made me have hopes


----------



## masksacrafice (Dec 9, 2013)

Davidishere said:


> You prolly remember i was lurking here all the time, now i even forgot about this forum, life is great again and actually is the same that it has been before that stupid fake weed crap.
> 
> My advices for you, the best advice that has basically cured me over time is: ACCEPT YOUR ILLNESS, DON'T FIGHT IT, TRY TO SEE IT AS A STAGE IN YOUR LIFE, TRY TO AVOID STRESS, DRINK PLENTY OF WATER, TRY TO DO EXERCISES, DO WHAT U LIKE THE MOST (i spent most of my time playing videogames), HANG OUT WITH PEOPLE THAT MAKE YOU HAPPY, FUCK THE WORLD, DON'T CARE ABOUT WHAT OTHERS SAY OR THINK.
> 
> ...


No idea how to send you a pm, so I will make this short unless I can somehow go more in-depth with a pm.
I like gaming as my favorite hobby and I finally took up going to the gym with friends a few times a week, but I was honestly looking into a game to get into to "immerse" myself.
I used to play League of Legends a lot, but I got tired and spent more money than I wanted, so now I'm trying to find a game that will have super longevity and stuff, maybe like an mmo?
If you have any game suggestions, let me know. Also, did you always think positive the better you felt, like "I'm feeling better, this is not gonna ruin my life", etc?
And congrats as always!


----------



## califrigost (Jul 12, 2018)

masksacrafice said:


> No idea how to send you a pm, so I will make this short unless I can somehow go more in-depth with a pm.
> I like gaming as my favorite hobby and I finally took up going to the gym with friends a few times a week, but I was honestly looking into a game to get into to "immerse" myself.
> I used to play League of Legends a lot, but I got tired and spent more money than I wanted, so now I'm trying to find a game that will have super longevity and stuff, maybe like an mmo?
> If you have any game suggestions, let me know. Also, did you always think positive the better you felt, like "I'm feeling better, this is not gonna ruin my life", etc?
> And congrats as always!


Dofus! Great MMORPG you can play on your computer. Trust me, play it for a couple hours and you'll be hooked.


----------



## Davidishere (Nov 3, 2017)

masksacrafice said:


> No idea how to send you a pm, so I will make this short unless I can somehow go more in-depth with a pm.
> I like gaming as my favorite hobby and I finally took up going to the gym with friends a few times a week, but I was honestly looking into a game to get into to "immerse" myself.
> I used to play League of Legends a lot, but I got tired and spent more money than I wanted, so now I'm trying to find a game that will have super longevity and stuff, maybe like an mmo?
> If you have any game suggestions, let me know. Also, did you always think positive the better you felt, like "I'm feeling better, this is not gonna ruin my life", etc?
> And congrats as always!


Well i have played World of warcraft in the past. it was really nice and addicting.

to be honest, i was not really positive in the beginning, i was desperate to find the answer.i even forgot how i was feeling. but after i got so focused on the game, i realised that i could think about something else beside DP/DR. (i was basically googling and searching it 24/7.

but there's no need. the recovery is 100% real trust me. you have probably read a lot and you have all the answers you need. you just have to fill your time with something else.


----------



## Mowkus (Jun 14, 2017)

Really happy for you and I will try and take up what you mentioned, thank you


----------



## Davidishere (Nov 3, 2017)

Mowkus said:


> Really happy for you and I will try and take up what you mentioned, thank you


Wish you the best of luck. stay away from benzos, please.

also take l-theanine. it helped me a lot! forgot to mention it


----------



## masksacrafice (Dec 9, 2013)

Davidishere said:


> Wish you the best of luck. stay away from benzos, please.
> 
> also take l-theanine. it helped me a lot! forgot to mention it


I gotta get me some l-theanine then. How would you say it helped you and what dose did you take? Less anxiety, more positive attitude, etc?
Also, I'm gonna try some dota 2 myself and maybe FFXIV. Slay the spire is a nice one to play while watching something in the background.
I have been in this for 4-5yrs and I have changed a good bit, so 50%-70% cured, just gotta stop the anxiety when I drive places, so if you have any tidbits for helping with that, I would appreciate it man. Thanks!


----------



## Davidishere (Nov 3, 2017)

masksacrafice said:


> I gotta get me some l-theanine then. How would you say it helped you and what dose did you take? Less anxiety, more positive attitude, etc?
> Also, I'm gonna try some dota 2 myself and maybe FFXIV. Slay the spire is a nice one to play while watching something in the background.
> I have been in this for 4-5yrs and I have changed a good bit, so 50%-70% cured, just gotta stop the anxiety when I drive places, so if you have any tidbits for helping with that, I would appreciate it man. Thanks!


try dota 2 /fortnite/ pubg. they are really mainstream games that can make you addicted and thus you ll stop focusing on dpdr. the main key to success is to give it less attention. l theanine doesnt really do the WOW thing, it just gives you some help, it reduces anxiety. i remember i was taking like 1 pill/day or so. for like 2 months. i think b-12 sublingual helped me more though. but get both.

placebos can work a lot. also, get good sleep and avoid weed and psychdelics. they can fuck u up.


----------



## masksacrafice (Dec 9, 2013)

Davidishere said:


> try dota 2 /fortnite/ pubg. they are really mainstream games that can make you addicted and thus you ll stop focusing on dpdr. the main key to success is to give it less attention. l theanine doesnt really do the WOW thing, it just gives you some help, it reduces anxiety. i remember i was taking like 1 pill/day or so. for like 2 months. i think b-12 sublingual helped me more though. but get both.
> 
> placebos can work a lot. also, get good sleep and avoid weed and psychdelics. they can fuck u up.


Thanks, I do think something competitive really grabs you more than anything single play in this condition(IMO) and for longer periods of time. I have friends to play all of those as well, so thanks, I will pick em up again very soon. Gonna try college again now that I have some motivation and practice to being a student again, so I assume that will be a saving grace as well.
Also, I started B12 Sublingual, Magnesium and 100mg of l-theanine(1 pill a day). I can stop taking benzos anytime, so no issues there(Done it plenty during my years). Hardest part is going out and trying to have fun/forgetting the DP/DR, but once I can drive anywhere I want to again, I will be free of all of this, no doubts about it!

Just glad to hear that its about what you do, including gaming(especially since its my favorite hobby) and your story was a nice twist and I'm glad that you are still responding and helping people like me out. Good man and I'm not afraid of DP/DR, just bored of it lol.


----------



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

I keep thinking im about 70% out of this but im not sure and have super confusing thoughts. I keep having flashbacks of my worst moments in the dp/dr and i keep questioning how its even possible to feel like youve slipped out of the real world to that extent. I occassionally slip deeper into it if i dwell on it too long so i distract myself with shows, social media, etc. I also fear having another out of body experiance (ive only had one so far) and i fear the mere fact i and everything around me exists and i dont know why. Also my depressions bad which makes it harder to find a point to anything...


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Amethysteyes said:


> I keep thinking im about 70% out of this but im not sure and have super confusing thoughts. I keep having flashbacks of my worst moments in the dp/dr and i keep questioning how its even possible to feel like youve slipped out of the real world to that extent. I occassionally slip deeper into it if i dwell on it too long so i distract myself with shows, social media, etc. I also fear having another out of body experiance (ive only had one so far) and i fear the mere fact i and everything around me exists and i dont know why. Also my depressions bad which makes it harder to find a point to anything...


Why do you fear the fact that you and everything around you exists and you don't know why? Suppose you were to learn the answers...what would that solve?


----------



## Davidishere (Nov 3, 2017)

masksacrafice said:


> Thanks, I do think something competitive really grabs you more than anything single play in this condition(IMO) and for longer periods of time. I have friends to play all of those as well, so thanks, I will pick em up again very soon. Gonna try college again now that I have some motivation and practice to being a student again, so I assume that will be a saving grace as well.
> Also, I started B12 Sublingual, Magnesium and 100mg of l-theanine(1 pill a day). I can stop taking benzos anytime, so no issues there(Done it plenty during my years). Hardest part is going out and trying to have fun/forgetting the DP/DR, but once I can drive anywhere I want to again, I will be free of all of this, no doubts about it!
> 
> Just glad to hear that its about what you do, including gaming(especially since its my favorite hobby) and your story was a nice twist and I'm glad that you are still responding and helping people like me out. Good man and I'm not afraid of DP/DR, just bored of it lol.


You will make it out of it just because of the way you're viewing it.

i forgot to mention it, NOT being afraid of it is the way out. when i started not to care about it and care about other things in my life is when it started to lose its grasp on my life. i was bored of it.

you can make it out, take the supplements just because they re good, don't expect them to cure you. they will do good for you.

gl my friend and hit me up if you have other questions! peace!


----------

